# Eyewear of choice for cloudy days and nights?



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a pair of Natives with those almost-clear-rainbowie type lenses for low light conditions.
The clear up well once I start moving (almost immediately) and the soft temples don't give me headaches.
I bring both sets of lenses on late afternoon rides due to the canopy I tend to ride beneath... makes a fairly light sky turn pretty dark with all those redwoods surrounding me.

I've had a pair of clear safety glasses for the past several years that I generally wear when night riding. It took a while to find a pair that works for me while riding, but the others that failed make good shop glasses, so no big loss... especially at the prices those sell for.


----------



## Golf Nut (Oct 28, 2011)

Curious what everyone wears for eye protection on the trails when it is overcast or you're riding on the streets at night? Do you use clear glasses or do you rock some kind of tint?

My Oakley Scalpel sunglasses have the VR28 polarized lenses and are great when it's bright out, but I need something when it is overcast or when riding at night. Debating whether to get a pair of clear lenses or a tinted pair of lenses.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pucelano (Oct 17, 2009)

I have these glasses 3M tekk, that I got at Home Depot. They are great for low light conditions.


----------



## cljward (Aug 2, 2005)

*rudy project rydon w/clear lens*

I use rydon's with clear lens for rides in dark woods, and night rides both road and mountain bike.

Also Rudy Project has a newer photocromtic lens that becomes very clear now.

I have tried yellow lenses and just prefer a clear lens in low light situations.

I ride in many randonneur events (unsupported long distant rides) in which you can end up riding at night quite a bit. And it makes sense to have good quality eye wear with clear lens.


----------



## Shane_CA (Aug 17, 2008)

I swap out my VR28 lens for Persimmon (orange) for overcast days. Highly recommend them for the contrast you get in low light conditions. 

-Shane


----------



## splatworldwide (Aug 19, 2005)

I have Oakley Flak Jackets with Transitions lenses for early morning rides that often start out dark and foggy but finish with intermittent sun. I swap them out for clear lenses when it's going to be darkish for the whole ride.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Oakley Jawbones with persimmon lenses for cloudy overcast days.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have a few oakleys and a few extra lens. I find Jawbone is the easiest one to change the lens. 

VR28 may be too dark for cloudy day for me. Clear for night ride, no exception Yellow for twilight works well for me. Transition would also do the job well except for the night ride.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I buy the $3.99 safety glasses at the local working guy clothes shop in clear or yellow. Too easy to screw up a nice pair of shades.


----------



## stockracing (Oct 27, 2011)

Positive Iridium Red on cloudy days, it gives me a lot of contrast on the road/trail on a dull day. Clear lens at night.


----------



## edgerat (Oct 10, 2008)

I wear Rudy Project Rydons with their photochromatic lenses. They go from perfectly clear to dark enough to keep me from squinting.


----------



## scorchedearth (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a pair of Tifosi Tyrant photochromatic sunglasses that I've used during the day and at night. They serve me pretty well in all conditions. Their only drawback is that they tend to fog up on muggy days.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

A $17 pair of Sette all-clear glasses I scooped up from Price Point. lol. 

I use em on night rides (for the bugs), cloudy days, and evening rides. They're great. 


For $17, ya really can't *****. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## the deanage (Mar 5, 2005)

g30 blue iridium lens vented for Jawbone- some light reflecting qualities, but persimmon base- excellent. i also use the hi intens yellow and straight persimmon. vented when i can find em.
Oakley rules- period.


----------



## Bumer (Dec 8, 2011)

Safety glasses with clear lenses works well during the day. I'd recommend ones with yellow or orange lenses for evening. Not sure about night though.


----------



## slykatrinah (Dec 14, 2011)

Sunglasses with a gray tint color are suitable for riding in most weather conditions. 
Other tint colors should only be worn when you are sure of the light conditions.
Bright tints such as yellow and copper are best for dull or foggy days.

Choose gradient sunglasses so that you will still be able to see in case of sudden changes in light conditions.


----------

